# Bought uncured weed?



## Sweetscience (Jan 22, 2011)

Okay first of all this is my first post on this site so bear with me
I picked up a oz of bud that has a wierd smell and was really moist..
The stems didn't snap when bent so i left it out to dry for a day but the next day I smoked it and it doesn't get me high at all maybe a slight buzz
my friend told me I bought uncured bud, anything I can do??


----------



## HomeGrown&Smoked (Jan 22, 2011)

Welcome to RIU, first of all.

Once it has fully dried and cured it will provide the best buzz and taste. If it still doesnt get you high, it is probably some bunk weed. My biggest question is why would you pay for weed that hasnt been dried yet?


----------



## SSHZ (Jan 22, 2011)

I think you'll find by the time it's dry enough to smoke well, you bought about 1/2 oz at a full oz. price....


----------



## DSB65 (Jan 22, 2011)

Sounds to me like you bought crap weed...


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Jan 22, 2011)

Any chance you have bought weed that has had the trichomes removed, could explain why it doesn't get you high. 
Drying/curing it shouldn't make it get you higher, just makes the smoke much nicer.


----------



## Sweetscience (Jan 22, 2011)

Well I got the weed at a real cheap price and I just assumed it was real sticky weed..it burns really harsh and fast
I let it dry out and now it's in a mason jar


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 22, 2011)

Grumpy Old Dreamer said:


> Drying/curing it shouldn't make it get you higher, just makes the smoke much nicer.


FAIL

Drying and curing have as much to do with the THC level and potency as using the correct nutrients and lights.


----------



## HomeGrown&Smoked (Jan 23, 2011)

Just a question Grumpy Old D- How exactly do you remove the trichomes from not dried bud without disturbing the bud? I know a vaporizer will remove the thc and not burn the plant matter, but you can bet your ass it will be dry if this happens, so we know that isn't the case here. And if you try to tell me about making ice hash I will hunt you down, find you, then use a spork to do things to you so horrible that some of the plot points will be changed, along with the names of those involved and the gender of the victim, then presented at 3:30 pm on a saturday on Lifetime. At this point your eyes should have healed, so the first thing you will see after your miraculous recovery will be a shitty reinterpretation of the last thing you saw, only you can't change the channel because nerve damage caused by a spork takes a pretty good while to heal. "And how does it end up on that channel?" you might ask. Well, it is because you can't identify the attacker if you can't see, talk, or write- and for all the authorities know I am just a concerned friend. And then, after the movie is over, and the tears have stopped streaming from your eyes, I will lean over you and say "That's what you get for being a lying monkey-fucker."

But seriously, Grumpy- How would one remove the trichomes from wet bud and still make it presentable enough, as wet bud, to buy? I'm calling bullshit.


----------



## SSHZ (Jan 23, 2011)

Cold water hash extraction is a process that rmoves the thc (it can be done wet but works better when dry)........ the pot can then dried but it will look like crap. Drying the buds IS what makes it potent- Grumpy knows not what he speaks of. It's called something like "de-carboloxing" or something like that. It removes an extra O2 and changes the chemical process into THC- giving you the buzz!


----------



## Spriggley (Jan 23, 2011)

HomeGrown&Smoked said:


> ...I will hunt you down, find you, then use a spork to do things to you so horrible that some of the plot points will be changed, along with the names of those involved and the gender of the victim, then presented at 3:30 pm on a saturday on Lifetime. At this point your eyes should have healed, so the first thing you will see after your miraculous recovery will be a shitty reinterpretation of the last thing you saw, only you can't change the channel because nerve damage caused by a spork takes a pretty good while to heal. "And how does it end up on that channel?" you might ask. Well, it is because you can't identify the attacker if you can't see, talk, or write- and for all the authorities know I am just a concerned friend. And then, after the movie is over, and the tears have stopped streaming from your eyes...


Seriously one of the best things I've ever read.


----------



## thenotoriousone (Jan 23, 2011)

Once cured properly 99.9% of the trichromes turn psychoactive, Getting you higghhh! Put it in a brown paper bag fold the top down and keep it in a cool area till the stem snaps. Move it to a Glass Jar with a rubber seal, Leave it in the jar for 2-3 weeks, You must burp the jar everyday (Open it everyday and aerate it)


----------



## thenotoriousone (Jan 23, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> FAIL
> 
> Drying and curing have as much to do with the THC level and potency as using the correct nutrients and lights.


I read DJ Shorts book "Breeding Exceptional Cannabis" in his book he stated that if you do not grow with proper nutrients, The growth and yield will be stunted at the worst, He did mentioned it has nothing to do with potency. But i would assume that if the yield is stunted due to nutrients, it would give those trichromes more time and energy to mature properly.


----------



## FootClan (Jan 23, 2011)

HomeGrown&Smoked said:


> Just a question Grumpy Old D- How exactly do you remove the trichomes from not dried bud without disturbing the bud? I know a vaporizer will remove the thc and not burn the plant matter, but you can bet your ass it will be dry if this happens, so we know that isn't the case here. And if you try to tell me about making ice hash I will hunt you down, find you, then use a spork to do things to you so horrible that some of the plot points will be changed, along with the names of those involved and the gender of the victim, then presented at 3:30 pm on a saturday on Lifetime. At this point your eyes should have healed, so the first thing you will see after your miraculous recovery will be a shitty reinterpretation of the last thing you saw, only you can't change the channel because nerve damage caused by a spork takes a pretty good while to heal. "And how does it end up on that channel?" you might ask. Well, it is because you can't identify the attacker if you can't see, talk, or write- and for all the authorities know I am just a concerned friend. And then, after the movie is over, and the tears have stopped streaming from your eyes, I will lean over you and say "That's what you get for being a lying monkey-fucker."
> 
> But seriously, Grumpy- How would one remove the trichomes from wet bud and still make it presentable enough, as wet bud, to buy? I'm calling bullshit.


I watched my friend rub his bud onto a silk screen tray on the bottom side all the trichomes and what not where left on a black try and the weed was pretty much useless after he was done .....Even though the weed dad looked like every bud had been fingered and man handled it still looked like weed....He could have easly sold it to some sucker or highschool kid........ I agree with you though that the potency has everything to do with curing....... 
You asked a question how someone could get the THC off and still be able to sell it so i was throwing that out there....... not trying to argue with anyone just throwing that out there incase no one ever heard of this....... He bought the box at a head shop its was specifly made for this reason.....was pricy too


----------



## Greenmash (Jan 23, 2011)

HomeGrown&Smoked said:


> Just a question Grumpy Old D- How exactly do you remove the trichomes from not dried bud without disturbing the bud? I know a vaporizer will remove the thc and not burn the plant matter, but you can bet your ass it will be dry if this happens, so we know that isn't the case here. And if you try to tell me about making ice hash I will hunt you down, find you, then use a spork to do things to you so horrible that some of the plot points will be changed, along with the names of those involved and the gender of the victim, then presented at 3:30 pm on a saturday on Lifetime. At this point your eyes should have healed, so the first thing you will see after your miraculous recovery will be a shitty reinterpretation of the last thing you saw, only you can't change the channel because nerve damage caused by a spork takes a pretty good while to heal. "And how does it end up on that channel?" you might ask. Well, it is because you can't identify the attacker if you can't see, talk, or write- and for all the authorities know I am just a concerned friend. And then, after the movie is over, and the tears have stopped streaming from your eyes, I will lean over you and say "That's what you get for being a lying monkey-fucker."
> 
> But seriously, Grumpy- How would one remove the trichomes from wet bud and still make it presentable enough, as wet bud, to buy? I'm calling bullshit.


OMG!!! this is damn funny


----------



## HomeGrown&Smoked (Jan 24, 2011)

Good point FootClan. It takes a perfect storm of a shitty dealer and an uninformed/desperate buyer.


----------

